# "Bad" elbows question.



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Not sure of where to put this, if it should have been in the health section so be it.









A friend of mine has a pup whose elbows were xrayed a couple of days ago. Pup is 5 months old. (24 weeks.)

This what she was told

_"her elbows are completely ununited not separated and detached yet "....._

She has been told (by the orthopedic vet) that they should be have been united by 24 weeks. I have read on another Ortho vets site that it is 20 weeks. At any rate, the pup was 2 days short of 24 weeks when the films were taken.

She wanted me to ask if anyone has heard of, or knows if it is possible for them to unite AFTER 24 weeks? (She is thinking no, but is just grasping at straws hoping that this pup has even a small chance of avoiding surgery.)

Pup is SERIOUSLY lame, BUT she also has pano so there really is no way to know if it is the elbows that are making her lame, OR the pano or BOTH. (Pup is lame now, she hasn't always been this way.)


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

poor baby wish i could help 
sorry


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Quote:"her elbows are completely ununited not separated and detached yet ".....





> Quoteup is SERIOUSLY lame, BUT she also has pano so there really is no way to know if it is the elbows that are making her lame, OR the pano or BOTH. (Pup is lame now, she hasn't always been this way.)


I had a pup once whose elbows did not fuse completely at 24 weeks and he also had pano. My vet (Dr. Bruce Garber, former partner or Dr. Greg Keller of OFA) said that sometimes pano slows the fusion rate of the elbow. We redid the elbow xrays at 7 months and they had completely fused and the dog OFA'd at 2.

But I am not a vet, nor do I play one on TV.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks Daphne.

Do you remember how old he was the first time they were xrayed? (When they still weren't fused.)


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

No, I don't, but it had to be around 6 months because we did his hip prelims at the same time.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks again Daphne.


----------

